

ReBoxed - a collaborative inbox organization tool built in 77 hours - gaborcselle
http://reboxed.remail.com/

======
charlesju
Bragging about how fast you built your product is good if this is only a
hobby, but I think it hurts your image if you're trying to build a business.

~~~
listic
Let's agree that bragging about how fast you built your product is always okay
between hackers and on Hacker News in particular.

------
antirez
I like the idea of this product. Don't like the social aspect. I think that
there are a lot of product that are waiting to be discovered and implemented
by new startups that just involve yourself and the computer. Email is one of
this things where to filter spam the social bit can be interesting, but
probably the sorting of the email is just _local_ to you and nobody else.

If I rate emails form Tommy are very important, and Tommy thinks email from
Bob are very important, I still don't care to receive email from Bob as
important emails and so on. The only useful bit of information that can be
extracted from this stuff is that if I really didn't scored Foobar then the
importance assigned to Foobar by my friend can be better to start without a
clue at all, but anyway in the long run I've to compare Foobar with few of
other guys for the system to really know if I care or not about it.

Btw it is a good start. If gmail were a pay-for product I bet that the email
system of today would be much, much better. Instead a key component is
uninteresting to startups since there are huge companies like Google pushing
products that are good enough for most people, for free, and this in some way
blocks evolution. It's better to pay 50$/year for a great email system than 0$
for a good one.

~~~
duncanj
People pay $99/year for mediocre e-mail just because it syncs with the iPhone.

------
dimitry
im not sure id use this but email is something that hasn't been innovated on
in a WHILE. im glad someone is doing something about it. great job, keep
working on it.

also, drop the 77 hours thing. who cares?

~~~
mronge
I disagree, I think the whole 77 hours thing helps build a story around it. It
makes a bit more interesting than just... hey I released this thing

------
quoderat
I want an email address that tied to something biometric about me, not an
address at all.

Pie-in-the-sky, yes. But this kind of thing makes me think of the
possibilities we haven't even begun to explore yet.

~~~
bmelton
Please clarify?

While I can totally see you biometrically logging in with your fingerprint or
something, I'm having a hard time imagining how I'm going to send an email to
that.

------
nick01
first social email filer... looks cool

